# GNIB Stamp 4 v. EU Fam card



## Mick31 (26 Apr 2008)

Hi,

does anybody know what's the difference between the two cards apart from the fact that the first one stems from national legislation as opposed to second one which relates to the EU Directive. 

Is there any practical difference between the two cards?



Thanks


----------



## Helena (6 May 2008)

Hi,

The difference between stamp 4 and stamp 4 EU Fam is that with EU Fam you can travel within EU without visa, providing you are accompinied by EU Family member.

Regards,


----------



## tony mill (29 Jun 2010)

Helena said:


> Hi,
> 
> The difference between stamp 4 and stamp 4 EU Fam is that with EU Fam you can travel within EU without visa, providing you are accompinied by EU Family member.
> 
> Regards,



   Please be careful with the above advice.  I’m sure it was written with the best of intentions, but it is not correct.  With Stamp 4 EU FAM on your GNIB card, some EU countries will allow you to enter without a visa, as long as you are accompanied by (Or planning to meet – and can prove it) your EU Citizen family member and have additional proof of your relationship (Marriage Cert etc.).  Many EU countries do NOT allow this and require a visa.  This is because the EU directive (EU38) is a directive and not a law.  Some countries (Such as Italy) have brought in the relevant legislation, others have not.  I would suggest that if you are considering traveling to an EU country with your Stamp 4 EU FAM card that you check with the relevant embassy and get confirmation in writing.  If the confirmation is positive, then bring that with you to show the border officer as some may not be aware.


----------

